
I hacked the MIT Technology Review website to gain unlimited online access - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-hacked-the-mit-technology-review-website-many-more-and-gained-unlimited-online-access-e89a57cdc248
======
gcatalfamo
The thing is they probably don’t care as you are probably not their target
customer. Client-side blocking is probably good enough for a business reader
looking for tech insights that might very well decide “screw this I’ll
subscribe”.

FWIW turning off javascript has allowed me to read HBR for more than a year so
far. I bet they don’t care...

------
rak00n
I achieve the same thing simply by opening the site in incognito window. Too
bad I cannot write a blog post about it.

